# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  أشـــــجــــار الـمـورنــجـا (الــحــبــــــة الغاليـــــــــة)

## امام اباتي

*اشجار المورنجا Moringa oleifera 


تتبع اشجار المورنجا عائلة Moringaceae
وهي  تعرف بعده اسماء اخري منها شجرة اليسار – شجر اليسر – شجر اللبان – الحبة  الغالية – الثوم البري – فجل الحصان – الشجر الرواق – عصا الطبلة .

· مزايا اشجار المورنجا:-
1- احتياجات الاشجار المائية محدودة جدا حيث تجود علي معدلات امطار 300-400 مم/سنة.
2- تزرع بنجاح علي جسور الترع والمجاري المائية وبالحدائق المنزلية والتقاسيم وحول المزارع .
3- تستخدم في تحسين خواص التربة.
4- تستخدم  في عده مجالات اخري مثل مكافحة النيماتودا وتغذية الحيوانات وتربية النحل  الي جانب امكانية استخدام كافة معطيات الاشجار في الدواء والعلاج.
5- لم تسجل اصابتها بالافات والامراض الا اذا زرعت تحت ظروف غير مناسبة مثل الزراعة بالاماكن الغدقة او رديئة الصرف.
· استخدامات اشجار المورنجا:-
1- ازهارها وثمارها تستخدم في اغراض الزينة.
2- ترويق المياه العكره باستخدام مسحوق البذور.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*3- اوراق المورنجا من افضل الخضروات التي تعتبر احد مصادر الحديد. كما انها تستعمل كفاتح للشهية وتساعد في عملية الهضم.

4-يحتوي زيت البذور علي مواد مضادة للميكروبات ونسبة الزيت تزيد عن 38% في البذور وزيتها لا يتزنخ ويحترق بدون دخان وليس له طعم.
5- تستخدم لانتاج العسل.

6- يستخدم القلف في دباغة الجلود.
7- تستخدم علي هيئة بهارات.
8- ثمار  بعض الانواع تؤكل مثل الفول الاخضر ولكن طعمها مر وتغسل البذور ويتم  التخلص من من ماء الغسيل للتخلص من الطعم المر ، يلاحظ انها قد تكون سامة  اذا اكلت بكميات كبيرة سواء كانت مطبوخة او طازجة.



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
 9- بالاضافة الي الاستخدام الاساسي كاشجار للزينة والظل وانتاج حطب الوقود.


· الاستخدامات الطبية:-
1- علاج التهاب المثانة وعلاج التهاب البروستاتا
2- يستخدم عصير الاوراق مخلوطا بالليمون لعلاج الاستسقاء بانواعه لانه يعمل علي ادرار البول.
3- علاج الدمامل والبثرات وعلاج الاسهال وعلاج الكبد والطحال.
4- يوصي باكل الاوراق لعلاج مرض السيلان.
5- علاج الامراض الجلدية والروماتيزم ومدر للطمث.
· الوصف النباتي:-
اشجار وشجيرات هذا الجنس متساقطة الاوراق سريعة النمو صغيرة الي متوسطة الحجم ارتفاعها من 7 – 15 متر ذات ساق قائمة منتشرة القمة.
· الاوراق:-
ريشية في ازواج 2-3 والوريقة الطرفية اكثر طولا وهي بيضية مقلوبة خضراء باهته والزوج السفلي من الوريقات قد تكون ثلاثيا.
· الازهار:-
تبدأ  الاشجار في التزهير في مايو علي هيئة نورات دالية وقبل خروج الاوراق ولون  الازهار قشدي ذات رائحة زكية والزهرة مكونة من خمس بتلات متحده.
· الثمار:-
عبارة  عن قرون مثلثة الشكل في مقطعها العرضي والقرون تتباين في الطول بين 15 –  120 سم حسب النوع والموقع وبناء علي الاختلاف قسمت القرون وفق اطوالها الي  ثلاثة مجاميع هي :-
قرون قصيرة طولها 15 – 25 سم وتوجد انواعها في المكسيك 
، قرون متوسطة طولها 25 – 40 سم توجد في السودان وكينيا 
، قرون طويلة طولها 50 – 90سم اواكثر وتوجد في الهند وجواتيمالا 
· التربة المناسبة :-
تفضل  اشجار المورنجا الاراضي جيدة الصرف ولديها القدرة علي تحمل الجفاف لدرجة  عالية وعموما تنجح في الاراضي الطميية تحت معدل الامطار الذي يتراوح بين  300-400 ملليمتر ، افضل نمو للاشجار بالاراضي الرملية الجافة نظرا لانها  مقاومة للجفاف.
· المناخ المناسب:-
لا  تتحمل اشجار المورنجا البرد والجليد الذي يؤدي الي موتها حتي مستوي سطح  الارض وهي المنطقة التي يبدأ منها خروج الخلفات الجديدة ثانية بعد زوال  المؤثر السيئ وتزهر وتثمر بغزارة وبصفة متواصلة بمواقع الانتشار بالاقاليم  الاستوائية وشبة الاستوائية.
· الاكثار:-
جنسيا بالبذور او خضريا بالعقلة



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

صورة توضح ورقة المورنجا



صورة توضح قرون المورنجا الطويلة



صورة توضح بذور المورنجا



*

----------

